# Dimming system in a fairfield



## juddsol (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey guys! 

I've done a good many hotels over the past 30 years (over 200) but this installing a complete dimming system will be a first. We usually get by with just slapping in some wall dimmers where needed but this time the owner actually wanted a dimming system. 

Were gonna start the rough in stage in the next few weeks and wondered if anybody on here had any tips for me as I move forward with this project. thanks!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

juddsol said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've done a good many hotels over the past 30 years (over 200) but this installing a complete dimming system will be a first. We usually get by with just slapping in some wall dimmers where needed but this time the owner actually wanted a dimming system.
> 
> Were gonna start the rough in stage in the next few weeks and wondered if anybody on here had any tips for me as I move forward with this project. thanks!


Take the time and make sure you understand how the system works. Read the installation and the operating instructions. 
When I have to install something complex, I've even read the sales brochure. You never know what you will find.
Any questions, call the tech support. They may even have info that's not in the manuals etc.


----------



## juddsol (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks! Thats what I plan to do. 
I will be overseeing that area of the job personally. Usually the common area stuff is a bit tricker than upper floor hall way stuff so either my foreman or myself has to oversee it. It will not be something I let my $13 an hour guy do thats for sure, they have a hard enough time remembering what room they placed their materials in.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

What type? Marlin by chance?


----------



## juddsol (Aug 24, 2013)

Lightolier


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

juddsol said:


> Lightolier


I didn't even know lol made dimming systems. I've done a ton of marlins and there real easy just label everything real specific. I always marked the wires coming from the dimmer by spray painting the mc or pipe with spray paint before I install it. The other thing most times you have lights in multiple locations dimmed on the same ckt so rather then run from side to side I put a trough abov e the dimming panel and pipe out of that combinig branch ckts there. Then just bringing your light wips from jboxes at each end. Label label label. Ift makes it so much easier for the next guy doing the fit out too. And if theres a dimmer panel there will be a next guy doing a fitout.

Also never work them hot you'll let the smoke out of the card. You should bypass them before you test them as well. Usually you just put a small plug on the card between line and load so you can just plug it in to bypass it. Stops you from bu rning out a $300 card when you fire it up and find out some asshole doesn't know how to make a splice.

Post pics


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

wcord said:


> Take the time and make sure you understand how the system works. Read the installation and the operating instructions.
> When I have to install something complex, I've even read the sales brochure. You never know what you will find.
> A*ny questions, call the tech support*. They may even have info that's not in the manuals etc.


I called tech support before you start for pointers.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Double and triple check the specifications...many dimming systems will not allow shared neutrals on the load sides of the dimmers. (sharing neutrals will result in flickering and unstable dimming as the interaction of the two or more dimmed circuits cause the triacs to misfire.)

Also try to keep dimmed circuit wiring away from any comm, PA or data lines as the dimmed circuits can induce noise into the systems mentioned.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

:whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :whistling2:



Ahh, hate to burst your bubble my porcine rival: :laughing:

http://www.lutron.com/en-US/ResourceLibrary/360283.pdf

From that document: 



> Common neutral interaction is interaction or “cross talk”
> between at least two dimmers that share the same neutral
> wire. When solid-state dimmers are operating, voltage
> spikes occur and are transmitted onto the neutral wire.
> ...


Another:

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/158-161_LP_Dimming_Panels.pdf

Ooooooh, lookie here:



> • Common neutrals are not permitted;
> run separate neutrals for each control load


Another:

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/032173aDCI.pdf

From page 6: 



> • Common neutrals are not permitted; run
> separate neutrals for each load circuit.



Other manufacturers have similar requirements. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

:whistling2:


----------



## WEIDNER (May 22, 2012)

juddsol said:


> Hey guys! I've done a good many hotels over the past 30 years (over 200) but this installing a complete dimming system will be a first. We usually get by with just slapping in some wall dimmers where needed but this time the owner actually wanted a dimming system. Were gonna start the rough in stage in the next few weeks and wondered if anybody on here had any tips for me as I move forward with this project. thanks!


Don't let them talk you in to a cat 5 controlled system. To many ghosts to chase.
Always pull dedicated neutrals per zone. I would recommend #10' s. Some ballast require a hot and a switch leg. Get factory drawings before pulling wire.


----------



## juddsol (Aug 24, 2013)

sounds good. I will start my rough in in the next 3-5 weeks. i'll make sure to look at everything possible. 

i think I have 11 different circuits. Each circuit has one type of fixture on it. The master panel is located in the managers office with the remote controls being located at the front desk.

The whole system cost around 6K. the first one they quoted me was around 25K and all parties agreed that system was overkill.


----------

